# Sphynx skin problem - black spots



## alecvk (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all. I just bought two sphynx kittens (about 10 months old). The previous owner was not a good person, kittens are skinny like ****. Anyway, they look alright, clear eyes and nose, normal breathing, no cough, no sneezing, eat well (they are starving) etc. The problem is their skin. They are both covered in black spots of various form, everywhere, on the body, legs, tail, ears, head etc. The spots are just there, the cats behave normal so it seems the spots are not itchy etc. 

Has anyone seen anything like this before? What could this be? What tests I should do and what could be a cream/pills I could use/consider using? 

Any comments and experiences would be most appreciated.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

First I want to say that what you did bringing those littens into your home was a great thing, they are lucky to have found you!

I would suggest you bring them to the vet and have it checked out. It could just be a food allergy or maybe even a reaction to a shampoo that they were being bathed in (if they were even bathed). You want to take them in anyhow and have them get a health check up, you never know under the conditions they were living in, what it could be.

Keep us updated on what you find out and Post some pictures when you can! Welcome to this site!


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I second the vet trip - they'll know what's best. Bring one cat and say that the rest are covered in these exact same spots (to save money if you like).

If they were in horrible conditions before you rescued them then they were probably fighting (sometimes my cat got the same thing) or were bathed with something that they were allergic to.

Keep us posted.  

Thank you for saving those cats! They are lucky!


----------



## alecvk (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you for kind words. They had been kept in miserable conditions, which could be one cause of the spots. I doubt they had ever been bathed or properly fed etc. 

I will take them to the vet in a couple of days. Hope all goes well. They are beautiful and smart.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

This might be stupid, but this was my first thought.....are they raised spots or could this just be their hair pattern? Remember, I haven't seen your kitties spots so I could be way off so don't let me offend you. I know that they hardly have hair, but they still have the pigment where the hair would have been.

I must also add that it is wonderful of you to give them a good home!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

alecvk, let us know how the vet trip goes and also what the vet said. Hopefully you were able to find a vet that knows something about the Sphynx Breed!


----------



## alecvk (Mar 17, 2005)

hi all. well, both kittens have all kinds of skin fungus, bacteria etc. under the microscope those things looked quite lively. plus one kitten has earmites. the vet had never seen so bad skin condition before. they will be on medicine for at least 6-8 weeks. and i keep them in separate rooms now for a couple of weeks unitil the medicine kicks in and they start getting better. hopefully in two months time they will be well and i will enjoy them without washing hands every five min.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

I am so glad you found out what it was! Those bald babies are lucky to have found a good home with someone who cares! Please keep us posted on how they are doing and post some pics when you can!


----------

